# Pas de fullscreen pour Ubuntu sous VirtualBox



## dbourrion (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour.
J'ai installé Ubuntu 8.10 + les addons sur mon MacBook, fait tout le nécessaire (i.e. la même chose que ce que j'ai fait sur mon iMac) mais... j'ai bien un fullscreen sur l'iMac quand je lance Ubuntu via VirtualBox, et pas de Fullscreen sur le MacBook :-(

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des pistes pour m'aider ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

dbourrion a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai installé Ubuntu 8.10 + les addons sur mon MacBook, fait tout le nécessaire (i.e. la même chose que ce que j'ai fait sur mon iMac) mais... j'ai bien un fullscreen sur l'iMac quand je lance Ubuntu via VirtualBox, et pas de Fullscreen sur le MacBook :-(
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a des pistes pour m'aider ?
> Merci par avance.


Tu es sûr que tu ne t'es pas simplement tromper dans les paramétres d'affichage ?


----------



## dbourrion (31 Juillet 2008)

Eh bien, en principe et sauf erreur/oubli de ma part, non, il n'y a rien à faire, je crois...  Le Pomme F devrait suffire une fois les additions guest installés et l'Ubuntu redémarrée...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

dbourrion a dit:


> Eh bien, en principe et sauf erreur/oubli de ma part, non, il n'y a rien à faire, je crois...  Le Pomme F devrait suffire une fois les additions guest installés et l'Ubuntu redémarrée...


et tu as bien vérifié que ces "additions" comme tu dis ont été correctement installées ?


----------



## dbourrion (31 Juillet 2008)

Tout semble normal, pas de message d'échec ou quoi que ce soit d'autre...


----------



## dbourrion (31 Juillet 2008)

L'installation de la toute dernière version de VirtualBox a tout fait rentrer dans l'ordre. Cool...
J'ai un bel Ubuntu en beau fullscreen

Merci de ton aide.

DB


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

dbourrion a dit:


> Tout semble normal, pas de message d'échec ou quoi que ce soit d'autre...


Si tu as correctement paramétré l'affichage au niveau des réglages d'Ubuntu et de VirtualBox, essaye de supprimer les préférences de VirtualBox (Utilisateurs > NomUtil > Bibliothèque > Preferences) et dis-moi si ca marche.


----------



## dbourrion (31 Juillet 2008)

Ben là ça amrche je touche plus rien ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

dbourrion a dit:


> Ben là ça amrche je touche plus rien ;-)


Il vaut mieux . Content pour toi.


----------

